# HELP PLEASE



## Scofem (Feb 15, 2011)

I just bought the freaking Samsung LED monitor from PC World, and I just found out that it doesn't have any built-in speakers, nor any sound comes out... I have it connected to my PS3 with an HDMI cable. Screen is fine, but no sound... don't know what to do, it doesn't even have the headphones input. What can I do? I'm VERY upset!!! This jerk didn't even tell me it didn't have the speakers, but he recommended me to buy this one, JESUS!... I just keep my mouth to don't swear here... just PLZ HELPP!!! how can I get the sound? plz tell me!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


EDITED to correct the title.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: HELPPPP PLLZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?*

Hi scofem :wave:

If you've only just bought the new monitor, take it back (in it's packaging) and explain that you asked the assistant for a monitor with speakers, he recommended the the one you've got without speakers , so can they exchange it for what you need.

You'll likely have to pay the difference (if any), but it's the easiest cure. Alternatively, you could get a separate set of speakers.


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: HELPPPP PLLZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?*

couldnt you just buy speakers that would plug into ur ps3?? but i would just take werebos' advice because u obviously arent happy with what you have purchased


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Return it. If it doesn't have speakers, then it's likely a monitor and not a TV. Did you ask for a model with built-in speakers? Or did you just assume all monitors and TV's had speakers?

Or get a set of headphones. (USB to connect to the PS3)


----------



## lalo 123 (Sep 12, 2012)

Sorry I commented on the wrong post, I cant figure out how to delete it so I am just editing it


----------

